# jeep\mayday



## greeneyedlibra (Jan 2, 2007)

What some of your opinions on the jeep\mayday bloodline? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Both are good lines imo but I prefer the mayday blood if it's breed right.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Both very good gamelines. BUt as it has been mentioned on here before Jeep is a dime a dozen so you never really need to look at the pedigree.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree with post above posters.

It's a great cross, depending on the dogs involved. But, I prefer that Mayday blood be bred tight.


----------

